# Field King 18v 190515 or CHAPIN 24v 63924



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey guys,
im looking into getting a battery powered backpack sprayer. Looking at field king 18v and chapin 24v sprayer. Does anyone have any experience on one or both? Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Kenny


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I used the 24v Chapin last year and hand no issues with it. I did swap in a TeeJet tip but it probably wasn't necessary, the tip that came with it looked like it had a decent spray pattern.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

J_nick said:


> I used the 24v Chapin last year and hand no issues with it. I did swap in a TeeJet tip but it probably wasn't necessary, the tip that came with it looked like it had a decent spray pattern.


Awesome! Did the 24v come with different nozzles? I Just came across a video of Ryan Knorr on youtube reviewing a leaking chapin 20v. Wonder if there is much difference in design of the 20v and 24v model. Link below.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It came with and adjustable cone/jet nozzle and a flat patterned nozzle. I haven't had to dig into mine to know if there are any differences between the 20v/24v models. I used it around 10 times last year. I use it more for spot spraying or if I need to blanket spray less than ~3000sqft. I got a 3 nozzle spray trailer if I need to cover more sqft.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

J_nick said:


> It came with and adjustable cone/jet nozzle and a flat patterned nozzle. I haven't had to dig into mine to know if there are any differences between the 20v/24v models. I used it around 10 times last year. I use it more for spot spraying or if I need to blanket spray less than ~3000sqft. I got a 3 nozzle spray trailer if I need to cover more sqft.


Cool man... right now i have a Echo backpack sprayer which is ok but i will be doing a lot of blanket spraying this year. Really want more of a consistent spray for even coverage. Wish i could do personal testing on the sprayers before purchasing one.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I hear ya. I probably wouldn't have this one but the regional farm & ranch store screwed up and had it as the same price as the 20v. I think it was around a $40 savings at the time so I picked it up before they noticed the mix up.

I see everyone having problems with their 20v's I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers every time I spray with mine.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

J_nick said:


> I hear ya. I probably wouldn't have this one but the regional farm & ranch store screwed up and had it as the same price as the 20v. I think it was around a $40 savings at the time so I picked it up before they noticed the mix up.
> 
> I see everyone having problems with their 20v's I guess I'll just have to cross my fingers every time I spray with mine.


yep seems to be a internal leak issue with 20v....dont see much issue on the 24v model though. I do appreciate all your feedback on the chapin.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

FlowZone Tornado 4Gal battery backpack sprayer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Gotboost15psi I think it is the same pump inside the unit. A delavan 2200 pump 12v. I think they just have a resistance to lower the voltage to 12v from 20v or 24v.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

1/4 acre to spray will be time consuming with a single nozzle wand so you may be looking for a boom in the future. If so, make sure the sprayer you choose has enough GPM capability to handle the flow capacity of multiple nozzles.

The Chapin 20V outputs a max 0.5 GPM at 40 psi. Check the TeeJet catalog nozzle specs to find the flow capacity of the nozzles and the carrier volume (on the TeeJet nozzle specs "Gal/1000 ft2" column) you prefer.

I haven't been able to find any battery powered backpack that outputs over .75 GPM (if anyone knows of one please let me know).

My backpack outputs .7 GPM at 50 psi so I'm using 3 x XR11002 with a total flow capacity of 3 x .22 = .66 GPM. But my carrier volume is only +/- 0.6 Gal/M at a walking speed of 2.5 MPH.

That's lower than the 1 Gal/M that I would like for carrier volume but can't do anything about it because I'm not going to walk slower than 2 MPH or back down to a 2 nozzle boom with an acre to spray. Even walking at 2.5 MPH with a 3 nozzle boom is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Gotboost15psi (Jan 14, 2019)

JWAY said:


> 1/4 acre to spray will be time consuming with a single nozzle wand so you may be looking for a boom in the future. If so, make sure the sprayer you choose has enough GPM capability to handle the flow capacity of multiple nozzles.
> 
> The Chapin 20V outputs a max 0.5 GPM at 40 psi. Check the TeeJet catalog nozzle specs to find the flow capacity of the nozzles and the carrier volume (on the TeeJet nozzle specs "Gal/1000 ft2" column) you prefer.
> 
> ...


I thought about going with a push sprayer like the chapin 97900 24v but because of the flow I thought I could do the same with a standard backpack sprayer. Pretty sure I could do some upgrade to the chapin push sprayer with a larger pump and a second boom but for the cost I would rather build one from scratch. Right now Im working with a ECHO backpack pump sprayer.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

i have been using a 24v Chapin for the past year - no issues so far.


----------

